# Booter avec Ubuntu installé sur un disque dur externe



## Museforever (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour.

J'ai installé Ubuntu sur mon disque dur externe (une partition / en ext3 et une partition swap).

Seulement, en laissant alt enfoncé au démarrage, l'EFI ne me propose pas de booter sur ce disque dur, seulement sur ma partoch Mac os ou bootcamp.

J'ai peut-être merdé lors de l'installation, quelqu'un a déjà réussi ?

Merci !


----------



## claud (23 Juillet 2009)

Au minimum il faut installer rEFIt : http://refit.sourceforge.net/

Mais même ainsi je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible ; en tout cas je suis intéressé par une éventuelle solution...


----------



## nicr (23 Juillet 2009)

Salut Museforever,  

J'ai le même ennui, j'aimerais booter Kubuntu à partir d'une clef USB et refit ne le trouve pas.
Cependant j'ai déjà installé Windows en plus de Léopard et ce serait aussi possible à partir de son BIOS, mais je ne sais comment y avoir accès
Je serais enchanté d'être aidé !


----------



## GillesF (23 Juillet 2009)

> 'ai le même ennui, j'aimerais booter Kubuntu à partir d'une clef USB et refit ne le trouve pas.
> Cependant j'ai déjà installé Windows en plus de Léopard et ce serait aussi possible à partir de son BIOS, mais je ne sais comment y avoir accès
> Je serais enchanté d'être aidé !


Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais si c'est un triple boot que tu veux faire (mac OS/linux/windows) c'est tout à fait possible, c'est parfois un peu chiant à l'install mais une fois installé ca tourne nickel 

Pour le fait de booter sur le DD externe, je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec refit, je veux bien tenter ca samedi et vous faire un feedback. En soi ca me semble possible, c'est possible sur un PC donc pourquoi pas sur un mac?  Faudra juste p-e passer par un grub installé sur une minipartition sur le DD. Mais si ca se trouve les dernières versions de refit le font nativement


----------



## Museforever (24 Juillet 2009)

Sur mon mac j'ai Mac OS et Windows via bootcamp, le tout dans le disque dur du mac.

J'aimerai seulement installer Ubuntu sur un disque dur externe et pouvoir booter dessus.


----------



## GillesF (25 Juillet 2009)

Ca fonctionne pas  J'ai tenté en installant refit ou grub sur le DD externe et ca ne fonctionne pas, en fait l'EFI ne sait apparemment pas booter sur un DD externe, donc refit ne sait rien faire.
Il faudrait tester en installant depuis le liveCD sur le DD externe et en faisant un dualboot avec grub sur la partition windows. A ce moment là, au démarrage on lance la partition windows, qui lance grub, qui permet de booter sur le DD externe. Mais j'ai peur que grub plante quand le DD externe ne sera pas là... Et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps de tester ca avant un moment... Enfin ca peut être une piste


----------



## Museforever (25 Juillet 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Ca fonctionne pas  J'ai tenté en installant refit ou grub sur le DD externe et ca ne fonctionne pas, en fait l'EFI ne sait apparemment pas booter sur un DD externe, donc refit ne sait rien faire.
> Il faudrait tester en installant depuis le liveCD sur le DD externe et en faisant un dualboot avec grub sur la partition windows. A ce moment là, au démarrage on lance la partition windows, qui lance grub, qui permet de booter sur le DD externe. Mais j'ai peur que grub plante quand le DD externe ne sera pas là... Et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps de tester ca avant un moment... Enfin ca peut être une piste



Je laisse les autres tester, j'ai pas envie de tout planter mwa


----------



## gagarts (27 Juillet 2009)

Salut, je suis surpris que l'EFI ne puisse pas booter sur un HD externe... je pensais que comme l'OpenFirmware des PPC, il pouvait booter sur un HD externe (si l'installation est bien configurée...). J'ai même lu (je ne sais plus où) que l'EFI bootait sur des périphériques USB, ce que ne fait pas l'OpenFirmware des PPC (il me semble en tout cas). On peut m'éclairer sur ce sujet ?


----------



## claud (27 Juillet 2009)

L'EFI des mac intel est quasiment inaccessible pour le commun des mortels comme moi mais refit comprend (pour les gens savants) une console pour configurer et manipuler l'EFI.

Perso je n'ai pas l'intention de me livrer à ce genre d'essais mais il y a sans doute des experts aptes à ce genre de choses sur ce forum ?

(il y a aussi la commande nvram)

Edit : j'ai cru comprendre qu'après avoir "bousillé" son EFI on peut le restaurer :
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/firmware_hardware/firmwarerestorationcd17.html
mais danger immédiat !!!


----------



## GillesF (28 Juillet 2009)

Ben en tentant le boot sur mon DD externe, il m'a laché une erreur du style : "apple's EFI firmware can't boot on external drives, please... patatitata"... donc j'ai supposé que ca ne bootait pas dessus, mais je dois avouer que l'EFI reste pour moi un élément sombre et obscur


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Ça n'a pas l'air bien simple, en effet. 91 pages de ce fil le prouvent à l'envi 
Un parcours (très) superficiel montre que cela doit être possible mais on dirait que la configuration n'est pas systématiquement la même vue depuis Grub ... Pfff...


----------



## Museforever (30 Juillet 2009)

C'est dommage, parce que booter à chaque fois sur le livecd de Knoppix pour cracker des réseaux wifi c'est lent et super relou quand on a un superdrive qui commence à lâcher !


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2009)

En même temps, c'est très vilain de vouloir cracker des réseaux ouifi ...


----------



## GillesF (1 Août 2009)

Ah ouai, je vois la motivation... -_-


----------



## gagarts (1 Août 2009)

Hum... nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes valeurs... ^^'


----------



## claud (1 Août 2009)

gagarts a dit:


> Hum...



Trêve de bavardage, Gagarts, entre dans le vif du sujet, configure ton EFI pour pouvoir booter sur un DDE avec Ubuntu et dis-nous comment faire ?

(mais ceci étant tu as raison : je n'aime pas plus les pirates que toi)


----------



## gagarts (1 Août 2009)

Oui... certes... encore faut-il avoir de la place pour mettre Ubuntu sur le HD externe... ^^' mon HD ext. est blindé... DSL ! 
Mes Graveurs DVD surchauffent pendant cette période d'été... Non, rien d'illégal !(je préfère prévenir !  )

Donc, ça attendra un peu ! et j'ai déjà un triple boot interne... donc, c'est pas important ni urgent pour moi ! c'est plus pour comprendre/savoir !


----------



## Frodon (2 Août 2009)

Il me semble que rEFIt supporte le boot des OS "legacy" sur disque externe USB. En tous cas, cela marche avec un Windows installé via USBBoot sur disque externe.

Evidement, rEFIt doit être installé sur le disque interne, et non sur le disque externe. Ou l'utiliser via le CD rEFIt (l'image iso sur le site de rEFIt).

Parfois rEFIt sort un message comme quoi l'EFI n'est pas configuré pour le boot USB, mais cela est faux. Perso ca m'est arrivé quand j'avais installé rEFIt sur le disque interne de mon MacBook Unibody et pourtant ca marche sans aucun problème si j'utilise rEFIt sur CD (cf le téléchargement au format "ISO disk image" sur la page de rEFIt http://refit.sourceforge.net/).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Ah, je ne savais pas que il est possible d'installer Ubuntu sur le disque dur externe depuis Mac. J'aimerais bien d'essayer. 

Mais il est possible d'installer Ubuntu sur disque externe sans installer grub pour démarrage Mac en clique ALT de choisir les disques durs. :s

Il y a un explication en français pour ça ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

